# Goodbye, husband. Hello, roommate.



## lalaleah (Nov 25, 2020)

My husband and I are divorcing after 4 years. It's pretty fresh. I go through back and forth emotions of relief and devastation. But it's time, and I accept it. We haven't been good for the last 2 years. 
He doesn't love me. That's been hardest to swallow, and I've avoided that realization for a while. I wish it would just have been that it wasn't working or something. The fact that I KNOW he doesn't love me really stings. 

Anyway, so now we're in a living situation with each other. I'm unsure for how long, but it'll be at least for a little while. We're both pretty civil about all of it(so far/fingers crossed). I just dread the upcoming months. Is there anyone who's in or has been in a similar situation? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear this but when did he decided that he didn't love you and why?


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

I am guessing the husband asked for the divorce. So no marriage counselling nothing. So I think he should move out. Period. His problem. It will only stay civil so long. As soon as one of you starts dating and wants to bring someone over then what? Or you meet someone and wants them to spend the night? He asked for this send him packing. JMO


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Divorce is not an easy process — especially when you’re still living together. Spend time preparing for your new life. I had a journal filled with lists and random thoughts and paint chips and fabric samples and pictures of rooms. It gave me something positive to focus on and I took it everywhere.

My ex-husband and I separated but lived together for several months before he decided to move out. We stayed on different floors as much as possible. Plus, he was gone quite a bit (with his gf) and I also began staying away as much as possible. It was a difficult time but I survived it and you will too.


----------

